
Ask HN: Advise on CV, etc? - kryptonic
I&#x27;ve been unemployed for about 3 months and am about to be homeless. I&#x27;ve been applying for jobs for the last 3 months unsuccessfully. I&#x27;d really really appreciate someone with some knowledge looking over my CV and past cover letters to perhaps find out how I can improve things.<p>Over the last couple of weeks I&#x27;ve been rejected at the application stage so I&#x27;m guessing I&#x27;m doing something wrong. I would offer some money but I don&#x27;t have much left. I can spare $10 for a decent critic, beyond that you&#x27;d have my genuine thanks. I&#x27;m barely sleeping and beyond desperate. Thanks.
======
blowski
I'm happy to have a read (no cash necessary). Contact details are on my
profile page.

~~~
kryptonic
Thank you =) I'll send you an email now

~~~
blowski
Just replied - let me know if it doesn't come through.

------
hunglee2
Hey man, I can help. I've been a recruiter for tech for 10 years and now run
Workshape.io, a job discovery platform for software developers. Reach out to
me on email hung at workshape.io.

------
suaveybloke
I would be happy to take a look at your CV if you're still looking for a
critic. No payment necessary!

------
gentleteblor
I'm happy to take a look as well (no payment needed). Email in profile.

------
pranavpiyush
Happy to help pro bono. pranav [at] pranavpiyush [dot] com

------
JSeymourATL
How visible are you in the marketplace? Can you be found on Github? Linkedin?

~~~
kryptonic
I use both

~~~
JSeymourATL
Suggest taking a look at your profile, what's missing? Make sure it's punched-
up with the appropriate buzzwords. You want to send a signal to the market
you've got experience & expertise in this space. Recruiter Bozos should be
able to reach you easily. Include a good contact link.

------
tapan_k
I can take take a look. (Thanks for the $10 offer, but no thanks).

~~~
kryptonic
Thanks, I really appreciate it =)

What's the best way to contact you?

~~~
tapan_k
My email is in my profile. :) tapan (AT) karecha (DOT) com

------
miguelrochefort
I'll do it for $10.

Contact information in profile.

